# Castelvetrano olives



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have fallen in love with these.  Craig saw several varieties of olives on the 50% off clearance table at Publix a while back so he bought them.  We had never tried some of them.  One of them was a bright green olive.  The brand was Flora and they were labeled La Siciliana.  Did a little research and found they were castelvetrano olives.  They have a lovely buttery, briny taste that is just yummy.  You can snack on them with a hard cheese like parm or pecorino romano, with maybe some orange segments or use them in cooking.  We used them last night in the oven braised chicken thighs with fennel, onion, tomatoes, the olives, etc.  We also used them in a no-cook linguine with green olives and various other things that was in Bon Appetit in June.  

If you like or love olives, give these a try for sure.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 5, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> I have fallen in love with these.  Craig saw several varieties of olives on the 50% off clearance table at Publix a while back so he bought them.  We had never tried some of them.  One of them was a bright green olive.  The brand was Flora and they were labeled La Siciliana.  Did a little research and found they were castelvetrano olives.  They have a lovely buttery, briny taste that is just yummy.  You can snack on them with a hard cheese like parm or pecorino romano, with maybe some orange segments or use them in cooking.  We used them last night in the oven braised chicken thighs with fennel, onion, tomatoes, the olives, etc.  We also used them in a no-cook linguine with green olives and various other things that was in Bon Appetit in June.
> 
> If you like or love olives, give these a try for sure.



I first tried them about 8 months back and fell in love with them.  Other green olives have either very salty, or bitter notes.  The castelvetrano olives were crunchy, with a more refined flavor, and buttery afternotes.  Unfortunately, I can only get them with the pits in.  I just serve them whole, and very cold, as a side dish.  Unfortunately,  they are a cullinary weakness of ine now.  I could eat them like potato chips.  I try to limit myself to 4 olives per serving, but it's very difficult as they are so tasty.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I first tried them about 8 months back and fell in love with them. Other green olives have either very salty, or bitter notes. The castelvetrano olives were crunchy, with a more refined flavor, and buttery afternotes. Unfortunately, I can only get them with the pits in. I just serve them whole, and very cold, as a side dish. Unfortunately, they are a cullinary weakness of ine now. *I could eat them like potato chips. I try to limit myself to 4 olives per serving, but it's very difficult as they are so tasty*.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Yep, I could eat the whole jar.  I go about 2 more than you though and try to go at least 2 days in between.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 5, 2015)

Always have a jar in the fridge or in the pantry.  In fact, I always have olives on hand.  Between olives and capers, both make any dish pop with flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2015)

Are those the olives we get at Costco, in the plastic tub?  The most beautiful shade of green, and a luscious flavor.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Are those the olives we get at Costco, in the plastic tub? The most beautiful shade of green, and a luscious flavor.


 
We don't go to Costco anymore since we started going to Restaurant Depot but here's a picture of them beurrista: braised chicken thighs with castelvetrano olives & toasted almonds and what looks like a pretty good recipe too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> We don't go to Costco anymore since we started going to Restaurant Depot but here's a picture of them beurrista: braised chicken thighs with castelvetrano olives & toasted almonds and what looks like a pretty good recipe too.




Yep, those are the ones!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2015)

After reading the rave reviews here, I'm going to have to try those!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2015)

They were in the refrigerated section of our nearest Costco, Cheryl.  I've never seen them in any of our local grocery stores.  I did see them on Amazon with free shipping.

DH's brother first turned us on to them, the most beautiful color.  Oh, and they taste like buttah!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2015)

Darn, I was just at Costco.  Might be a while before I get there again, but they're on my list now!  Yes, they ARE a pretty green.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 5, 2015)

Merzetta's makes them and you can find them in many grocery stores by the pickled vegetables.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks FF, I'll look and see if my Albertsons or Stater Bros. carries them. Those are the only 2 grocery stores here.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 5, 2015)

Albertson's carries Merzetta's and if they don't have it, I'm pretty sure they can order it for you.  I've done that at customer service and they call you when it comes in.  Quite nice so you don't have to drive all over looking for them.  Also, I believe you can order online from Merzetta's.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2015)

http://www.tastingtable.com/entry_d...001&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook

This looks good too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh, that does look good!  Nice site too, I bookmarked it.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 5, 2015)

I chop castelventrano olives to put in puttanesca and also like them in a martini.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a chicken recipe somewhere that calls for those olives. They do sell them by us, but they are a bit pricey compared to regular olives. I haven't bought any yet, because I love olives. I'm sure I'll go through quite a few jars of them before I ever find the recipe. Now I'll HAVE to pick some up.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm checking to see if my  Publix has them. We love olives.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 6, 2015)

Never heard of them before. I guess I will have to keep an eye open for them.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 6, 2015)

Not all supermarkets have these, but hey usually have them in olive bar section.   It's a self-serve thing and you can also get pickled, stuffed peppers, marinated mushrooms or artichokes, etc.  A bit spendy, but you control how much you need/want.


----------

